# Ariens Pro 28 vs Pro 28 Hydro



## jcam32

Hi all, 
Ive been searching around for a snow blower and think I've narrowed it down to either the Ariens Pro 28 or Pro 28 Hydro. Simplicity was an option at first but it seems like there pro version uses smaller auger etc, and the engine makes less power.

I'm trying to buy a blower once that is going to last me for years to come. With that said is the Hyrdo worth the extra money? The hydro also comes with Ariens own engine vs the Briggs on the standard pro, but I dont know much about Ariens own brand engine. Just trying to get some feedback from you guys on the two and if the Hydro is worth the extra $$. 

Oh and the blower will be used personally for my own driveway along with Father/grandfathers when the big storms come, not commercial use. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## knu2xs

While I can't compare the two you mentioned, I can compare my, now back-up, 2015 Platinum 24 SHO that uses the friction disc and my 2018 Pro Hydro 28 (EFI) that I used for the first time yesterday.


I almost didn't respond because my driveway is in the minority. Even though I've posted this picture before it shows the main part of our driveway that goes down to almost the yellow house in the background, over 200 yds., mostly through open field.












Here's why I'm really diggin' the hydrostatic drive. Yesterday I only had to do a quick clean up of drifts before the main event arrived, but it was typical conditions for me. In the 200 yds. I had clear areas with four areas that were drifted. In the past, as I was transitioning from the clear areas to the drifts I would have to stop multiple times to shift to a slower speed and do the reverse when working my way back out of the drifts. Now I just speed up or slow down on the fly and even though it's too soon to tell, it seems like I have more speed choices than with my friction disc Platinum SHO. I was glad to find out that reverse on the hydro was faster than the Platinum's. 


Another reason I chose the hydro was that I wore out the friction disc & belt on my SHO in less than two seasons, which the dealer covered under warranty even though I told him about my driveway, which I'm sure is why they went so fast. Our driveway is legendary when it comes to snow removal and since I started blowing it 3 years ago its proven a challenge from time to time. 


Right now I'm looking at 12-inch + drifts that, from what I could tell in the dark, looked to go down the entire length of the open part of the driveway so I'll have more experience with the 28 hydro later this a.m.....


Here's where I know the hydro will be a big benefit, cleaning out in front of the mailbox on the other side of the road. We live in a rural area but our road does get a decent amount of traffic so I wait for the "all clear" before heading across the road. I usually go slow while doing the mailbox, which is generally like a EOD (End of Driveway) situation and many times have had to stop, kick the SHO up into 6th to get across the road with traffic coming, then, if I'm done with the mailbox, downshift after I get back across. The hydro will make that so much easier.


Hopefully someone with "normal" conditions will respond and be a little more helpful..........


----------



## jcam32

knu2xs thanks a lot for the response, you definitely have your work cut out for you with that driveway! Although our needs are different, the fact that you went with Ariens for your driveway makes me feel better about narrowing it down to them. Ive searched through this site a bunch and everyone has a different opinion on why toro, simplicity, Honda or Ariens are the best, and the more I read the more I wonder what to buy haha. But your selection definitely helps me feel better that I'm leaning heavily towards Ariens. 

Have you had any issues with your new hydro pro 28? There is a thread in here where the user was real unhappy with his new one because it was pouring out oil and he was having issues with getting it fixed.


Anyone else have input or real world use on the hydro version? Still a little undecided if it is worth the extra money and if it is more reliable, longer lasting, as easily serviced etc etc.


----------



## jcam32

Also, just spoke on the phone with my dealer trying to see the best he would do on the machines. He doesn't have any Pro 28's in stock so he didnt have much wiggle room, but said he could do 2600 for the hydro which he has in stock if that makes any difference in your guys advice


----------



## knu2xs

jcam32 said:


> knu2xs thanks a lot for the response, you definitely have your work cut out for you with that driveway!
> 
> Have you had any issues with your new hydro pro 28? There is a thread in here where the user was real unhappy with his new one because it was pouring out oil and he was having issues with getting it fixed.


 
You're welcome! I just finished up my 5 hour job and I'm glad I put up some driveway markers this year. I didn't get out in the field one time, a first!! I started before daylight and if not for those markers it would have looked like I was just going across an open field of snow. 


No issues whatsoever and I learned a lot today. The driveway was drifted all the way across and all the way down with depths of 8 to about 18 inches and this was the first time, under those conditions, that I was able to make full auger width passes each and every time. With the SHO after I made my first pass, which has to be full width, I opted for narrower passes. The 420cc engine sure makes a BIG difference......


Edited to add: For the record, the area of the driveway shown in the photo I previously posted took me about 50 minutes today. My 5 hour total includes shovel work, our pole barn driveway as well as lawn and parking areas.


----------



## Kielbasa

$2500 cash... ? 



jcam32 said:


> Also, just spoke on the phone with my dealer trying to see the best he would do on the machines. He doesn't have any Pro 28's in stock so he didnt have much wiggle room, but said he could do 2600 for the hydro which he has in stock if that makes any difference in your guys advice


----------



## Kielbasa

Why in the world do you have chains on those X-Tracs? 



knu2xs said:


> While I can't compare the two you mentioned, I can compare my, now back-up, 2015 Platinum 24 SHO that uses the friction disc and my 2018 Pro Hydro 28 (EFI) that I used for the first time yesterday.
> 
> 
> I almost didn't respond because my driveway is in the minority. Even though I've posted this picture before it shows the main part of our driveway that goes down to almost the yellow house in the background, over 200 yds., mostly through open field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why I'm really diggin' the hydrostatic drive. Yesterday I only had to do a quick clean up of drifts before the main event arrived, but it was typical conditions for me. In the 200 yds. I had clear areas with four areas that were drifted. In the past, as I was transitioning from the clear areas to the drifts I would have to stop multiple times to shift to a slower speed and do the reverse when working my way back out of the drifts. Now I just speed up or slow down on the fly and even though it's too soon to tell, it seems like I have more speed choices than with my friction disc Platinum SHO. I was glad to find out that reverse on the hydro was faster than the Platinum's.
> 
> 
> Another reason I chose the hydro was that I wore out the friction disc & belt on my SHO in less than two seasons, which the dealer covered under warranty even though I told him about my driveway, which I'm sure is why they went so fast. Our driveway is legendary when it comes to snow removal and since I started blowing it 3 years ago its proven a challenge from time to time.
> 
> 
> Right now I'm looking at 12-inch + drifts that, from what I could tell in the dark, looked to go down the entire length of the open part of the driveway so I'll have more experience with the 28 hydro later this a.m.....
> 
> 
> Here's where I know the hydro will be a big benefit, cleaning out in front of the mailbox on the other side of the road. We live in a rural area but our road does get a decent amount of traffic so I wait for the "all clear" before heading across the road. I usually go slow while doing the mailbox, which is generally like a EOD (End of Driveway) situation and many times have had to stop, kick the SHO up into 6th to get across the road with traffic coming, then, if I'm done with the mailbox, downshift after I get back across. The hydro will make that so much easier.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone with "normal" conditions will respond and be a little more helpful..........


----------



## AriensHydroPro28*

We just had around 6" of snow and I used my brand new 28 Pro Hydro, with V-chains and Armor Skids and I couldn't believe how easy it maneuvered around cars. I did the driveway like nothing and felt heavy and powerful but spun around with ease, I wouldn't want a lighter machine with less traction and power. I read so much about the auto steer making the machine go left and right and I didn't feel that at all. It went nice and straight no problem. The Hydro did make it very easy to control speed on the fly. It went through about a 10" - 12" of snow at EOD like it wasn't even there, with ZERO tire slippage, very capable machine. Overall, I'm glad I went with the*28 Pro Hydro and doing my driveway once, I see why people go with the Hydro. I'm sure almost any snowblower would of done fine with such little snow. Waiting to really test it in a 2+ foot storm.*


----------



## knu2xs

Kielbasa said:


> Why in the world do you have chains on those X-Tracs?



I started out without them but ordered them the day I got, seriously, stuck in a hard packed drift. It took me about 10 minutes to work my way out and while doing so was thinking how ironic it was going to be to have to go get my shovel to dig my snow blower out.


Today they probably saved my bacon due to an IO problem, which means Idiot Operator, me.........


I went across the road to hit the mailbox and while pivoting around after getting over there slide off in the ditch. Even with the chains I had to stop and get down into the "ditch drift" to get a better angle up the steep slope.


Since I've had chains I haven't been stuck once..........


----------



## jcam32

Kielbasa said:


> $2500 cash... ?



He said he could do the $2600 in cash. I don't know if he will go much lower to $2500, but I'm still gunna try to get the best price on whatever machine I do end up picking. Ive bought other equipment there before so he works with me, but I don't know how much more he will be willing to move.


----------



## Zavie

jcam32 said:


> Hi all,
> Ive been searching around for a snow blower and think I've narrowed it down to either the Ariens Pro 28 or Pro 28 Hydro. Simplicity was an option at first but it seems like there pro version uses smaller auger etc, and the engine makes less power.


The Simplicity P1728P with the Briggs 420cc makes less power??


----------



## Kielbasa

Show him the money... show him the money... :grin: I hope you can get it for a less.


----------



## jcam32

Zavie said:


> The Simplicity P1728P with the Briggs 420cc makes less power??


The Simplicity website and the brochure that the dealer gave me says the Simplicty Signature Pro 28" makes 16.50 ft lbs of torque. The ariens pro 28 makes 21 ft lbs of torque per there website/brochure. That's what I meant by "less power". I could be wrong but I figure that extra torque would be helpful going through the deep stuff?


----------



## Zavie

jcam32 said:


> The Simplicity website and the brochure that the dealer gave me says the Simplicty Signature Pro 28" makes 16.50 ft lbs of torque. The ariens pro 28 makes 21 ft lbs of torque per there website/brochure. That's what I meant by "less power". I could be wrong but I figure that extra torque would be helpful going through the deep stuff?


I'd be interested in how those numbers were achieved. Looks like you are really doing your homework on this purchase. FWIW I'd look to the long track record of the Briggs Polar Force engine providing outstanding performance vs the short term Ariens LCT engine. Not saying the LCT won't be able to match the Briggs one day, but for my money, on an Ariens snowblower the only engine would be the Briggs.


----------



## jcam32

Zavie said:


> I'd be interested in how those numbers were achieved. Looks like you are really doing your homework on this purchase. FWIW I'd look to the long track record of the Briggs Polar Force engine providing outstanding performance vs the short term Ariens LCT engine. Not saying the LCT won't be able to match the Briggs one day, but for my money, on an Ariens snowblower the only engine would be the Briggs.



I tried to find out more on those numbers but haven't come up with any info, so I have to take them at face value for now. And you started to answer another question. Wondering how people were liking the new Ariens engine, and if any buddy had any issues. The hydro only comes with there home brand engine, while the regular 28'' comes with the briggs engine. In the end, are both engines made in china?


----------



## barney

knu2xs said:


> While I can't compare the two you mentioned, I can compare my, now back-up, 2015 Platinum 24 SHO that uses the friction disc and my 2018 Pro Hydro 28 (EFI) that I used for the first time yesterday.
> 
> 
> I almost didn't respond because my driveway is in the minority. Even though I've posted this picture before it shows the main part of our driveway that goes down to almost the yellow house in the background, over 200 yds., mostly through open field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Man I love the look of that machine. But I thought you had to go with some kind of X pattern when putting chains on those high knobby X Trac tires? :surprise: Apparently you don't based on how well that pattern worked for you. Are they the so called V Chains?


----------



## knu2xs

barney said:


> Man I love the look of that machine. But I thought you had to go with some kind of X pattern when putting chains on those high knobby X Trac tires? :surprise:


 
I can't remember what they are called but, when I ordered them, those were the chains called out for that type of tire.


Those chains are now on a Ariens Pro 28 Hydro and I'll run the SHO without chains, unless I get stuck again. :wink2:


I also took the 10 lb. weight kit off of the SHO and put that on the Pro ta boot but I might re think that move. The Pro is heavier than the SHO and you can really tell the difference when using it. Even with the weight kit the SHO doesn't seem to be as solid, when it comes to ground contact, so I might put the weight back on it later on.


----------



## AriensHydroPro28*

That's a great picture of that long driveway. I installed V-chains on mine and they ride on top of the knobs. I used it last week for about 40 minutes and they are still above all the knobs and provides amazing traction, literately ZERO slip. I don't see how a tracked machine can match a 2 spaced V- chained machine in pure traction. I wouldn't use a snowblower without chains, at least where I'm located.*


----------



## jcam32

knu2xs (or anyone for that matter), would you happen to know what the warranty is on the actual engine? ( I looked on ariens site and it says refer to engine manual. Just want to know if the EFI engine has less/more of a warranty vs the briggs


----------



## knu2xs

jcam32 said:


> knu2xs (or anyone for that matter), would you happen to know what the warranty is on the actual engine? ( I looked on ariens site and it says refer to engine manual. Just want to know if the EFI engine has less/more of a warranty vs the briggs



I just looked at the Engine Owners Manual and it says 3 years. I opted to pay the extra $99, which is supposed to give me a 5 year warranty and I'm assuming that covers what was covered for 3 years.


----------



## barney

AriensHydroPro28* said:


> That's a great picture of that long driveway. I installed V-chains on mine and they ride on top of the knobs. I used it last week for about 40 minutes and they are still above all the knobs and provides amazing traction, literately ZERO slip. I don't see how a tracked machine can match a 2 spaced V- chained machine in pure traction. I wouldn't use a snowblower without chains, at least where I'm located.*


Where did you get your V chains from? Your machine looks like a traction monster, I dig it!


----------



## AriensHydroPro28*

Hey barney, Thank you. We get alot of ice where I'm located and I have a gravel driveway, so I can used the V-chains. When you run it in the snow, you can feel the heavy machine and V-chains biting in, I think V-chains is about the best that can be done for maximum traction. I got the:

snow hawg
.234 cross chain 
$90.39
per pair

Here's the link: https://www.tirechain.com/16x4.80.htm


----------



## jcam32

Thanks for the input so far everyone. I reached out to Ariens to get specifics on the extended warranty, so when I hear back ill report on that. I did some more digging, but haven't been able to find that much on the Ariens EFI engine. A few minor issues but all seemed to be taken care of by Ariens. I'm hoping that if Ariens is willing to put there name on it, they have tested it to the max, especially being on there top model. If anyone has any negative thoughts on the EFI engine id welcome that info as well! Thanks guys


----------



## knu2xs

The one issue I can see so far with the EFI is the ability to charge the battery. If you have a shed out somewhere without electricity you might have to run an extension cord out there, which might not be an easy thing for some. They do charge while running the machine once you get into the "efficiency" range on the throttle dial.


My family & friends call me a "battery freak" because I keep so many on hand with my primary chemistry being rechargeable nimh and I run 15 lithium ion 9 volt batt's in our wireless passive infra red sensors that are all around our property. 


Since I'm used to rechargeable batteries and keep my blowers in the garage I was good with the battery aspect of the system and plan to get a back up battery for the blower that will go into my "maintainence charge" schedule that I do with my other batteries. Using rechargeable batteries a lot I know they do eventually fail and a video I watched put out by Ariens said that you can expect to get a "couple of seasons" out of them. Since that's what they expect I may just change them out every 2 years unless I find its a quick & easy thing to do. 


With that in mind I looked up under the blower dash and really couldn't tell how the battery comes out, or if that's even where its mounted and didn't want to start messing around looking for it, just yet. So far I only know that the connector for charging is under the dash.


When I picked it up from the dealer they obviously had charged it some, how much I don't know. Since Ariens says to charge it every 3 months I took a chance and tried to start it up without charging it after about 2 months (early Oct to early Dec.) I had a hard time getting it started and when it did start it ran rough for about a minute on idle then started running smoothly. That day I fully charged the battery and when I needed to use the blower less than two weeks later I put it on the charger again, which took less than half an hour to top off. The charger has a red light on it that turns green when fully charged. 


When the battery is good it starts on the first pull every time and I find my machine starts best with the throttle set a little above idle. If I have it set at idle it almost seems like it isn't going to start but it does.


Edited to add: The battery is indeed up under the dash but I haven't tried to take it out yet so don't know how straightforward doing so is.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

My biggest gripe is the battery issue as well. In the case of my church buildings, we park the snowblowers in our sheds and leave them until needed, or I get around to firing them up every now and then. Having to charge the battery every few months is a real issue, no one will remember to do it.


----------



## AriensHydroPro28*

I didn't know about the battery in the EFI models. I'm kind of glad I went with a left over 28 Hydro 28, the dealer had in the crate last Summer and got the carburetored one. I hate to rely on a battery to get my machine running.*


----------



## GoBlowSnow

We can only hope that Ariens and other EFI small engine manufacturers in the future can come up with an alternative solution to there having to be battery powered EFI systems. We will likely see EFI systems being pushed by more and more manufacturers, as carbed engines are not going to be compatible with the fuels of the future that are being pushed more and more. Even with "special" additives.


----------



## jburson250

jcam32 said:


> Thanks for the input so far everyone. I reached out to Ariens to get specifics on the extended warranty, so when I hear back ill report on that.


Here's where you sign up for extended warranty promotion:

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/promotions

Just scroll down and click on "Buy Now." Of course you'll need to register the machine first. Once you pay the $99.95, you'll get an email confirmation stating the extended warranty's in effect.


----------



## jcam32

jburson250 said:


> Here's where you sign up for extended warranty promotion:
> 
> https://www.ariens.com/en-us/promotions
> 
> Just scroll down and click on "Buy Now." Of course you'll need to register the machine first. Once you pay the $99.95, you'll get an email confirmation stating the extended warranty's in effect.



Thanks for the link. I went on it and saw it says "The 5-year extended warranty does cover Ariens AX, Subaru® and Briggs & Stratton® Polar Force - Model 25 - 420cc engines" When I went into the user manuals it says to refer to the engine manual for there separate warranty. I just wanted to make 100% sure from them that the warranty covers the engine for 5 years as well on BOTH models. If it did one but not the other that would be a huge deciding factor to me. I may be looking way to much into this but I wanna do it right the first time! Lol

Also with the battery charging, mine will be staying in the garage so that should not be that big of an issue. Is it a supplied charger setup? Is it something like a battery tender or smart charger that you can keep on it all the time when not in use? Or is it something that you take off once its fully charged to not damage the battery? Id hate to go out and need the blower and see that the battery was dead. How much were the replacement batteries costing as well? 

Ironically it has snowed at my house 3x this week. Luckily all just "dustings' but I feel like mother nature warning me haha, so Ill be making a decision by monday. Thanks for all the input again guys.


----------



## barney

When I bought my efi bike I went through a steep learning curve about batteries and battery maintenance. Turns out it matters how the battery is initially charged up for the very first time and that you should try not to ever fully deplete the battery between chargings. Both cases will effect ultimate battery life.

It is recommended to get one of those 4 or 5 stage battery tenders instead of a regular battery charger or 2 stage tender. A lot of battery guys recommend those Genius Battery Tenders. Genius is the brand name. 

Some Efi engines can run poorly when the battery is slightly undercharged.


----------



## barney

knu2xs said:


> I can't remember what they are called but, when I ordered them, those were the chains called out for that type of tire.
> 
> 
> Those chains are now on a Ariens Pro 28 Hydro and I'll run the SHO without chains, unless I get stuck again. :wink2:
> 
> 
> I also took the 10 lb. weight kit off of the SHO and put that on the Pro ta boot but I might re think that move. The Pro is heavier than the SHO and *you can really tell the difference when using it.* Even with the weight kit the SHO doesn't seem to be as solid, when it comes to ground contact, so I might put the weight back on it later on.


I find that surprising that a mere ten pounds can make much difference. But do not doubt your experience. I have no snowblower experience. But will now def. play with some weights based on your report.


----------



## knu2xs

The charger is one of those small, common, ac affairs that has a small light on it, red for charging, green when its charged. They say to remove the charger once the battery is fully charged.


The charger does come with the unit and is another item that I want a spare for...........


----------



## knu2xs

barney said:


> I find that surprising that a mere ten pounds can make much difference. But do not doubt your experience. I have no snowblower experience. But will now def. play with some weights based on your report.



Barney, where the extra weight comes in handy, especially on the front end, is for hard packed drifts, which I deal with all of the time, and areas like EOD (End Of Driveway.) 


On the Pro Hydro I have the 10 lb. weight kit, which is mounted inside the auger housing right out near the front edge, and even though it doesn't add much, when I ordered the ArmorSkids I opted for the Pro Model this time because they are heavier. Every little bit helps when cutting down through drifts. Its common for me to have drifts that I can walk right up on and I weigh 215 lbs., that's why I opted for a wheeled unit because I figured that a tracked blower would just walk right up on the drifts.


The original style of ArmorSkids were wide on both ends and they were "climbers." Bob, at ArmorSkids, changed the design in 2016 so now they come with a wide end and a narrow end. With the narrow end forward I cut through all but the hardest drifts and even then they try to cut down through them.


----------



## jburson250

@jcam32 you sound just like me - a researcher - probably a genetic defect. I think the lawyers call it "due diligence."

My Pro 28 is pre-hydro and pre-efi, so I can't comment on charging or battery issues.


----------



## jcam32

jburson250 said:


> @jcam32 you sound just like me - a researcher - probably a genetic defect. I think the lawyers call it "due diligence."
> 
> My Pro 28 is pre-hydro and pre-efi, so I can't comment on charging or battery issues.


haha nothing wrong with researching a big purchase! I've learned the hard way when I was a little younger about not researching enough. How has your regular pro28 worked for you? It seems to be about the best you can get, Just trying to make sure if the EFI hydro is better/worth the extra dough. I could see the EFI becoming the new norm, or this being a flop after a few years, I guess only time will tell. 

The EFI model seems like this is the second year for the pro series from what I've found? My dealer said that they didn't get any last year to see if there were any issues and to let the bugs get worked out. He said they haven't heard of any issues and they now carry the EFI models. Again I'm thinking that Ariens hopefully wouldn't put there name on something that they didn't test like crazy.


----------



## jburson250

jcam32 said:


> haha nothing wrong with researching a big purchase! I've learned the hard way when I was a little younger about not researching enough. How has your regular pro28 worked for you? It seems to be about the best you can get, Just trying to make sure if the EFI hydro is better/worth the extra dough. I could see the EFI becoming the new norm, or this being a flop after a few years, I guess only time will tell.
> 
> The EFI model seems like this is the second year for the pro series from what I've found? My dealer said that they didn't get any last year to see if there were any issues and to let the bugs get worked out. He said they haven't heard of any issues and they now carry the EFI models. Again I'm thinking that Ariens hopefully wouldn't put there name on something that they didn't test like crazy.


My "regular" Pro 28 is a fine, powerful machine. When I first saw it at the dealer, I was looking to spend maybe $1200 tops. But there was the Pro 28. I'm pretty sure I had a flashback that somehow connected it with the first new car I ever owned, a '69 Pontiac GTO. Holy power-to-weight (i.e. bucket width) ratio!

I went home, got the extra money, researched eight more minutes and went back and bought it. No test drive. Didn't even run the engine.

Had just one problem. A gear case oil seal leak on the right auger shaft. Unfortunately my dealer first replaced just the seal. Not successful. Finally, in October he got Ariens to pay for a complete new gear case assembly. For two winters I had to top up the case before, sometimes during, each blow. Ariens says the the level "must be 2.38" - 2.63" from the flat surface of the gear case cover." But there's no dip stick - I had to make one by scoring a short screwdriver. Before the fix, it'd sling oil while the auger rotated, and continue to drip after I put it back in the garage. For sure, a PITA.

Today's regular Pro has the B&S (China) engine, as does mine. I'm pretty sure the EFI engine is an LCT - also China. Of course the EFI Pro is also hydrostatic drive. That's why the big price step-up. I think the '18 regular pro @ $2199 is a great machine for the money. Mine was $1999, and worth every penny. BTW the '69 GTO was just a shade over $3600 on the window sticker.

Unfortunately, I can't comment on EFI or hydro drive. The new handle bar looks fantastic - Simplicity Signature Pro style. If the EFI quits, or the hydro drive goes goofy, the whole rig's going to the shop. If the rubber peels of the friction disc, it can be replaced at home - I keep one in my parts drawer. Similar for the carburetor.

I'd buy another Pro 28 tomorrow, if I had to. It's a superb, beast of a machine. After owning and using mine since winter '13-'14, nothing less would do. If I had the extra $600 on hand, I'd seriously consider the Hydro Pro EFI.


----------



## jcam32

Jburson250 thanks for the input. I actually laughed out loud when you said holy power to weight ratio, because I was thinking the exact same thing! haha! All the points you brought up are exactly what is keeping me right in the middle right now too. I like the new handle bar, and idea of EFI and hydro, but don't like that If one or the other goes down that back to the dealer it goes, not an at home fix for me. I do have the extra cash on hand and like I said I want to buy once and only once. 

I also heard back from Ariens about the extended warranty details for both engines. They said " Yes, if you purchase the extended 5-year warranty, the engines are covered for that extended time period." So both engines are covered for the longer period which is a plus. When my dealer calls me back today Ill just pick one and go with it. He has the hydro on the floor so he can work with the price but he would need to order the regular pro 28 and didn't think he could do as much for me. Ill let you guys know shortly on how it all plays out. Thanks again

Oh and Jburson250 I hope you still have that GTO in the garage...


----------



## jburson250

jcam32 said:


> I do have the extra cash on hand and like I said I want to buy once and only once . . . When my dealer calls me back today Ill just pick one and go with it. He has the hydro on the floor so he can work with the price but he would need to order the regular pro 28 and didn't think he could do as much for me. Ill let you guys know shortly on how it all plays out. Thanks again
> 
> Oh and Jburson250 I hope you still have that GTO in the garage...


That'd be great if he'll sell it to you below retail. Is the one on the floor a model year '17 or '18? Hard sayin' what differences there'd be, if any. You've probably decided by now, anyway. Either way, there's no wrong decision.

I traded the '69 GTO on a new '71 Grand Prix. For GM, that was the first year compression was lowered for unleaded fuel. So for me, power went down and the weight went up. I was young and foolish back then. it's different now, though. I'm old and foolish. I'm reminded of it every time a GTO crosses the block at Mecum or Barrett Jackson.:sad2:


----------



## jcam32

@jburson250 the one he has on the floor is a 2018, I asked him to confirm that and he replied that they didn't even get any last year due to it being the first year that Ariens put them out. They wanted to see how they were received and if there was any issues. He didn't call me today so no official decision has been made. I'm leaning towards the hydro pro now though. I,like most people hate change, but it sometimes is a good thing. Although the friction disk and carburetor are the norm for 40+ years and has worked great, for me to think that there isn't something of atleast equal if not better quality is kind of foolish especially in this price range, atleast IMHO. Well see if he calls tomorrow and what route I go. Who knows maybe it has sold with it having snowed every other day here last week. 

And too bad on the car, would be nice to still have that in the garage, I'm a Camaro fan myself but id take a 69 GTO any day as well! lol


----------



## nastorino

jcam32 said:


> Jburson250 thanks for the input. I actually laughed out loud when you said holy power to weight ratio, because I was thinking the exact same thing! haha! All the points you brought up are exactly what is keeping me right in the middle right now too. I like the new handle bar, and idea of EFI and hydro, but don't like that If one or the other goes down that back to the dealer it goes, not an at home fix for me. I do have the extra cash on hand and like I said I want to buy once and only once.
> 
> I also heard back from Ariens about the extended warranty details for both engines. They said " Yes, if you purchase the extended 5-year warranty, the engines are covered for that extended time period." So both engines are covered for the longer period which is a plus. When my dealer calls me back today Ill just pick one and go with it. He has the hydro on the floor so he can work with the price but he would need to order the regular pro 28 and didn't think he could do as much for me. Ill let you guys know shortly on how it all plays out. Thanks again
> 
> Oh and Jburson250 I hope you still have that GTO in the garage...




Power to weight didn't initially come to mind for me but more like, power to bucket inches. 

I have a 24" Platinum EFI that I got in the spring of this year. If I held out for 8-10 more months the Hydro Pro EFI would have hit the market and I would have been set. Now I find myself happy with my Platinum but not truly enjoying the discomatic drive. My hydrostatic John Deere tractor spoiled me. Even with 20lbs of weight in my bucket the Platinum still lifts up on me when I'm trying to move quicker for the light fluffy stuff.

24" Platinum EFI w/ 369cc is- 15.375 cc : 1" of bucket width
28" Hydro Pro EFI w/ 420cc is- 15.0 cc : 1" of bucket width

I have my dealer prepping a 28" Hydro Pro EFI now for me. Took it for a test drive and I told him give me a week to see my current unit. Someone is going to get a nice deal on a lightly newer-used model. :icon-doh: :roll3yes:


----------



## jburson250

@jcam32 whichever Pro you buy, it'll be money well spent. IMO your logic on the significant new features of the Hydro Pro EFI is sound.

Unlikely there's many folks out there at the moment lookin' to drop $2800 on a blower, so possibly you'll be able to buy the one in the shop. Hope you heard from the guy today - maybe you already did - and at least put a deposit on it.


----------



## jcam32

Guys thanks for all of the input, makes me confident that I'm making the right decision on going with not only the pro but Ariens in general. Spoke with my dealer today, and they said they'll have a new blower ready for me to pick up Friday! 

What do you guys recommend for the skid shoes? Stick with the stock ones or go poly? I know some people had issues with the auto turn and the poly skid shoes rectified this but the auto turn is supposed to have been worked out, and never really an issue on the pro series from what I've found via search on here. Let me know your thoughts and Ill have him throw those on as well or leave it as is. The driveway ill be doing is paved and flat, and then a good section of uphill sidewalk. 

Thanks guys


----------



## jburson250

Aw c'mon @jcam32, which one?? Fuelly hydro or three deuces and a four-speed?

I've got Ariens Poly Skids on the Pro for this winter. My asphalt drive is old - it'll be replaced next summer. It's surface is mostly "undulations" that are hard to see, unless eyeballed from near the surface. They're not bad enough to be called frost heaves, but sufficient to befuddle Auto-Turn. The poly skids make for a way more pleasant, stable ride. Can't predict how they'll wear, but I've got a spare set in the parts drawer in case they dissolve like blocks of Velveeta. Best price was at Home Depot:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-Non-Abrasive-Skid-Shoes-72600300/100646414

The pictures on this HD page do not represent the most recent version or part #. The item in-store is the most recent available from Ariens. Maybe your dealer will give you a free set.

If your drive is cracked, or the sidewalk's uneven, check out Bob Sayre's ArmorSkids:

Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives

I bought a set of his ProSkids for my Pro blower (the amateur version just wouldn't do). Combined with my degraded driveway and Auto-Turn Original, it was a bad ride, for sure. I moved 'em onto the Classic 24 which I use in a part dirt/part crushed stone fenced area. Set 'em for max scraper clearance - these allow more than the OEM's do. Okay, I'll say it first - they look like water skis on a toy box.

BTW, is your sidewalk uphill in both directions? If so, you got the right engine!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

I'm late to the thread, but I have last year's 36" Hydro Pro machine.

It's a awesome snowblower. The only regret is with the headlight which I replaced with a pair of LEDS. And I put wheels up front so the scraper and shoes will never need adjustments down the road.

If I would do it over again, the Hydro is an unknown feature. It might last my lifetime or leak it's fluid out and be down and in need of repair next season. So I'd still go for the old style rubber disk if I had an option to buy a different model. Also the EFI is a new system and I would rather have a carb (which this machine has).

Power, I blow the snow 60 feet when the snow is right. 2 feet plus snow piles are not slowing this machine down either. You may have to slow your ground speed down a little if the engine rpms drop, but let the machine chew the snow and your done faster with no break downs. 

I have a back up 30" platinum machine if GOD forbid I break down with the pro. Really, I don't think I will need the smaller machine this winter (or next).


----------



## jcam32

@Ariens hydro pro thanks for the info. Glad to know that the massive 36 can chuck snow like that. Makes me think that the 28'' with the same engine will have some serious snow throwin power! 

@jburson250, I completely forgot to include my pick! After serious research and thought, I went with the 28 Hydro Pro. The EFI tech and Hydro are newer but between reading here, talking with my dealer, and knowing Ariens reputation, I'm confident that both are extremely well tested. I don't think that they would put sub par stuff onto the Pro series, especially being that the Pro is there best available model. Also, my dealer would have to order me the regular Pro28 so he wouldn't be able to move on the price much. He has the Hydro 28 on the floor and we settled at $2600 set up ready to go. Anddd just to be safe with the newer technology Ill also be getting the extended 5 year warranty. All that combined and I felt like the Hydro Pro was just the right way to go. 

Its completely overkill for my needs but I remember when I was younger and shoveling the driveway with my father in the big snow storms thinking "why the heck are we not using the snow blower". (He has a nice, but small simplicity 24''). His response would be that there was too much snow for the blower. And he was right, a lot of the time there was too much and the snow blower just couldn't handle it. It would bog down, not throw it far enough and then have to double blow it causing even more issues. I never want to be in that situation haha. Baring something crazy, I should not have to worry about the Hydro Pro not being up to the task!

Pick her up tomorrow! Thanks for everyone's input and help! Ill probably post on it here or in general discussion about how its going after a few uses to help anyone else in the future looking into one.


----------



## jburson250

@jcam32 congratulations! A wise, well researched decision, indeed.

My first blower, a Yardman (MTD), was functionally similar to your Dad's. That miserable SOB actually had two augers - a largish one low in the bucket, and a smallish auger above the lower one. A real whirlin' dervish. All driven by a Tecumseh engine that realistically produced maybe 2 hp. on a warm day with premium gas. That blower was one step better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. Best day with that thing was the day I sold it.

So I swore . . . well you know the rest of the story.

We've got 3"-7" of light/fluffy - just started - predicted for today. Sounds like blower time this evening. Hope you get some too, but you may be too close to the equator for this storm.

Enjoy that fine machine.


----------



## jcam32

Well officially got her home and in the garage. Checked the battery just to be safe and it was fully charged, along with a full tank of gas from the dealer. I might actually be looking forward to a big snow storm for the first time since grade school hoping for a snow day haha. 

At the dealer they gave me the once over and everything was pretty self explanatory. The machine is balanced so nice that it is almost deceiving being that it is such a big machine overall. 

Is there anything you guys recommend checking over on the machine besides the fluids? I trust the dealer but if there's anything you guys recommend I'm all ears. Like I said, I'm hoping that this machine lasts for a long long time. 

Also at what height do you guys like running the skid shoes for a paved driveway in good shape. I checked it quick, but it looks like the scraper blade is darn close to being right on the floor. It almost looked like on both sides by the skids that it was an 1/8'' off the ground but the middle portion was touching. And I threw a 2x4 under the scraper blade to keep it up and off the floor for rust.

Thanks again


----------



## KennyT

Keeping good faith with your local dealer will be so much more valuable than trying to screw him out of a $100 bucks.
Investing in relationships and networking pays much bigger dividends in the long term.


----------



## jburson250

@jcam32, over the next week or so, run the engine for 4-5 hours, then change the oil. Five hours was specified in my B&S engine booklet, so check your LCT booklet for first oil change recommendation. I use Mobil 1 synthetic 5W30 in both blowers.

Even if the dealer is your beloved brother-in-law, "trust, but verify" (to quote a long dead president). After using most of the gas for the 5 hour run, put the machine in the maintenance position, pull the belly cover and see what's inside - hopefully no surprises. Your Ariens manual should contain several checks and adjustments. Looking at 'em will give you a good overview of the machine's condition.

With my lumpy driveway, I set the skids for about 3/16" scraper clearance. The bottom of the bucket, with the scraper bar bolted on, is a very rigid structure. So if the gap isn't uniform, it may be due to an uneven area in the garage floor.

So roll that baby outside and run it. Your neighbors already think you're nuts spending that much on a blower, so you may as well drive it around so they can see how gorgeous it is. Who needs snow. Try some Auto-Turn donuts, too.

Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

Find a level spot in your garage or driveway. Set the air pressure the same in the tires. 

I used 4 paint sticks. 2 sticks on top of each other under the skid plate on both sides (2 on the left and 2 on the right).

Then I adjust the shoes so it's flat on the floor. (in my case I set the front wheels down to the floor)

Then I lift the front up and off the paint sticks. Now you will have a nice space under the machine. High enough that you won't wear the scraper bar, and just low enough to clean the drive way nearly 100% clean.


----------



## jcam32

@KennyT I agree completely. There was actually a dealer a right around the corner, but opted to use the one 20 mins away. Bought a mower from there previously and they worked with me and treated me well. Had another good interaction with them buying this blower. Hoping to not need service anytime soon but if I do, hopefully there good business practice and customer service continues.
@jburson250 Thanks Ill definitely run the machine and get an oil change in it at least. Ill open it up and see whats inside as well and use the owners manual to check adjustments.
@Ariens hydro pro I like the paint stick idea thanks. It should keep the scraper darn close to the ground to clean it real close. I should have a few paint sticks in the garage too.

Might be a dumb question but; with my mower that is carbed, I have it running and shut the fuel valve off and let it die/burn off any fuel left in there after each use. Being that this is EFI, I'm thinking that I shouldn't need to do that? Ill be using Star Tron fuel stabilizer mixed with 89 fuel, but want to make sure I don't need to run it dry as well.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

jcam32 said:


> @Ariens hydro pro
> Might be a dumb question but; with my mower that is carbed, I have it running and shut the fuel valve off and let it die/burn off any fuel left in there after each use. Being that this is EFI, I'm thinking that I shouldn't need to do that? Ill be using Star Tron fuel stabilizer mixed with 89 fuel, but want to make sure I don't need to run it dry as well.



It's a good idea to run good gas in the small engines. Many 2 cycle engines require 91 octane or the best you can find at the pump. That's all I use in all my small machines. Then I treat the fuel with marine stabil (blue in color).

The big thing with with EFI is no carburetor. Several years ago my spare snowblower failed to run well. I removed the carburetor bowl to find severe rust inside the carburetor. I'd assume that fuel was 2 yrs old in the bowl.

Now I just drain the tanks of fuel when they go into storage and I run the engines until they are bone dry in the carburetors. I then turn the choke on and try and run them some more. When the engines won't sputter again, job done. Of course this is when I service them with fresh grease and oil and I drain the fuel system.

I made a stupid movie on how easy it is to drain your fuel in your tank. All you need is a tee connector, another piece of fuel line and a shut off.

I like the idea of removing old stale 10% ethanol fuel from my tank and carburetors. It just induces too much water in the tank. Water in the fuel is a bad thing.

With EFI, I'd just worry about the old stale gas in the tank and lines. Every season, start with fresh gas in the blowers. Hand shoveling is too much work.:smile_big:


----------



## jcam32

@Ariens hydro pro Thanks for the input and the video. Its straight forward and shows how to put an easy fuel drain in. If and when I install one, that video will be helpful. I actually looked closer at the machine the other day when I had a few minutes and wasn't able to find a fuel shut off, so I'm guessing that because its EFI there may not be a fuel shut off like there would be on the carburetor engine. 

Now that the Christmas has passed Ill have some more time and will try and run through the whole tank of gas, change the oil, and put it into the service position to check everything out. Do you guys run any lube in the shoot to prevent clogging? Or is this not as much of an issue on the pro series? 

And the weather was saying possibly a storm here this weekend so I may get to try her out finally. All these dustings aren't even worth using the blower yet! lol


----------



## cparise

@jcam32 hi that was me a couple years ago that has the hydro pro 28 with the leaking hydro fluid. Had it fixed under warranty it was a defective seal. It's been a beast ever since well worth the money I would buy it again,,,


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

jcam32 said:


> @Ariens hydro pro Do you guys run any lube in the shoot to prevent clogging? Or is this not as much of an issue on the pro series?


Either modern Ariens I own has zero issues with any type of snow that lands on the ground. From slush to nice powder it cleans it down to the driveway. On the big 36", I have to slow my ground speed breaking thru into the road cleaning the end of road piles of salty slush. But the engine won't stall, it will slow some. Ariens makes good blowers!


----------



## jcam32

thanks guys good to know. Saturday I'm going to run it a bit and take her for a test drive around the driveway. I just keep getting dustings here at my house and haven't needed to use it...yet. I fell like it would be a shame to use this beast of a blower for its first time on a puny little storm! LOL


----------



## northeast

I have a 2015 hydro I have been very happy with it. I use it commercially (22 driveways) and I am not gentle with it. I do take care of it, but time is money and I ask it to give me all it’s got every storm.l and it does!


----------



## jcam32

northeast said:


> I have a 2015 hydro I have been very happy with it. I use it commercially (22 driveways) and I am not gentle with it. I do take care of it, but time is money and I ask it to give me all it’s got every storm.l and it does!


Great to hear, that makes me even happier with my decision. Now we just wait for a real snow storm I guess! You say that you take care of it, do you mean normal maintenance or anything above and beyond that youd like to pass on?


----------



## nastorino

jcam32 said:


> Great to hear, that makes me even happier with my decision. Now we just wait for a real snow storm I guess! You say that you take care of it, do you mean normal maintenance or anything above and beyond that youd like to pass on?


very glad to hear since my hydro efi 28" is being prepped this weekend by my dealer :grin:


----------



## jcam32

nastorino said:


> very glad to hear since my hydro efi 28" is being prepped this weekend by my dealer :grin:



Now we just wait for a real storm! lol. I shoveled my driveway and walk AGAIN yesterday after another dusting of maybe 2 inches :bs:


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

jcam32 said:


> Great to hear, that makes me even happier with my decision. Now we just wait for a real snow storm I guess! You say that you take care of it, do you mean normal maintenance or anything above and beyond that youd like to pass on?


Hey jcam32, It's not going to happen this season. You have such a powerful machine plus your too eager too use it, your scaring mother nature.

Keep it up, I'm kinda happy we are not getting hammered (yet) :smile2:


----------



## jcam32

Looks like it may be the day for me to finally put her to use! I went to bed last night after watching the weather with a prediction of 8-12 inches. Its snowing here but really windy, almost pushing the darn snow right off my driveway! Since there already is an inch or two down, I'm hoping we get the full 12'' so me and @nastorino can try out our new machines! :devil:

I even solicited my services to a few buddies that live close by but don't have a blower LOL!


----------



## northeast

I too want to go over the 12 inch mark. I do Progressive pricing so let it Snow.


----------



## jcam32

Well a not so great update. Had the blower running yesterday with no issues. Go out now to start it and do my driveway along with my fathers after. THING WONT START. Checked gas. Just checked the battery and have it on the charger. Says its fully charged but have it sitting on there for about 20 minutes before I try it again. Any other issues? 

Hoping this is a fluke. oh and the key is ON


----------



## outrag1

Is the gas lever open allowing fuel into the carb if you have it?


----------



## jburson250

C'mon @jcam32, did you get it started? Your last post was 4 hours ago - hope you're not layin' dead on the snowplow berm with a shovel clutched in your frozen hands!


----------



## jcam32

Update. So i can say that I think it was completely user error. After checking the battery, I must not have re-plugged in the little connector all the way. So after some swearing and going over everything I could, when I reconnected the plug all the way, there was a red light that flashed and it sounded like it got power. Also when I keyed the ignition on it sounded like the power came on which did not happen prior when it wouldn't start. Plugged her in and used the auto starter. Fired right off. So seems like all user error! 

I did a quick few passes in my driveway to get my truck out and then loaded it up to head to my fathers. Thing fired in one soft pull as I was standing on the ground outside the truck bed and pulled it. Thing is a MONSTER and did not miss a beat after that! Did my driveway and my fathers with 0 issues and it started both times after the initial mess up on one pull. Ill update with a pic or two and more detail tomorrow! 

Aside from what I believe to be my error, I couldn't be happier with my purchase!

Also, when I was using the machine, there was a random red light that would flash from under the control area that would show up on the ground at my feet. Seemed like it would happen whenever I adjusted the throttle and then random other times that I was operating it as well. Is this normal? Or was this not user error like I think it to be? Thanks guys


----------



## knu2xs

jcam32 said:


> Also, when I was using the machine, there was a random red light that would flash from under the control area that would show up on the ground at my feet. Seemed like it would happen whenever I adjusted the throttle and then random other times that I was operating it as well. Is this normal? Or was this not user error like I think it to be? Thanks guys



Mine has the same red light that flashes occasionally but I haven't tried to find a "rhyme or reason" to it. When I first noticed it I thought it was my eyes since I just had surgery to remove cataracts, on both eyes, over the last two weeks and thought it might have been some weird side effect of all the drops I'm putting in my eyes............


I like how you said "soft pull" when starting it. Mine starts on the first pull every time but its kind of weird how it does it, soft pull is a pretty good way to describe it.


I'm already about 3-4 hours past my break-in oil change and all is good.............


----------



## jcam32

@knu2xs it is weird how it starts to pull. Definitely not like an older stihl chainsaw that you have to rip on the thing, its very smooth and I guess soft. So I'm gunna go with complete user error on my part for not completely plugging the battery charge connector back in, especially since yours does that same random red flashing light, because after that it didn't miss a beat. Well see today if it starts right up on the first pull when I go to use it helping a few friends get out. Ill update later tonight:icon-woo:


----------



## jburson250

@jcam32, delighted to hear you and your blower are alive and doing well.

Thankfully you didn't make an irate call to Ariens Support: "Of course the g-- d--- battery's plugged in!!!" Oh, the embarrassment.

You, @knu2xs and the other Hydro Pro guy's are makin' me feel dated, running 20th century technology. But at 71, I'm dated too. Both my machine's handled the mess nicely last night, even the little Classic (off road use only).

Going out to clean up drifts and EOD next. The blowers are okay with arctic weather - me, not so much.


----------



## jcam32

So this morning I went out, keyed the thrower on, and it started right up on the first pull. As I keyed it on I heard it power up, almost a sound of priming a fuel pump, like you hear in your car. This definitely wasn't happening when I was trying to start it before. I'm 99.9% convinced that it was my fault completely for not having plugged the battery cable back in all the way.

When I did get it working last night it was great! With the drift and the snow plow berm at my house, it was 20''+ all the way up the hill. With the snow plow pushing all the salt and sand junk it wasn't nice powdery snow either. It was very similar to an end of driveway mix of crap. The blower didn't miss a beat and chugged right through it. 

When helping do my fathers house, there is a big part of the driveway that is kind of "no mans land". It always gets deep drifts and is so far away from the grass that you cant use the thrower. My dad has a nice 24'' simplicity but it just doesn't cut it. So he's grabbing the shovels as I unload the blower from the back of my truck and I tell him ill give it a try. The Hydro Pro plowed right through it like nothing, my first pass I even took with it on Idle by accident. When I did get close to a set of 15-20' arborvitae trees on the property line, I had to angle to chute down as I swear it was hitting the top of the trees and going over to the neighbor. I will admit that the 24'' simplicity did through pretty good on the normal depth stuff though!

All in all couldn't be happier with the machine! Ill change the oil for the first time after this extremely cold weather passes. Thanks again for all the help!

I might do a review to help anyone else out in the future looking to make the leap into one of these machines. Like I said I loved the machine but there was just some stuff I wouldn't even know about it till actually running it. For instance the headlight is terrible at night. Not sure if its cuz I'm so tall or not, but it was shining directly in my face so I couldn't see the control panel LOL


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

Paint that original light black, then add 2 LED's, you can thank me later.....


----------



## jcam32

Paint it black? The whole thing or just a visor line like on the top of a windshield? Any recommendations on LEDS? Between the snow black and that light directly in my face, I was shooting blind at some points LOL


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

Take the original light out of the dash, sand the lens, prime and paint, then put it back.
In my description I have the lights I'm using in my new machine. I show how to wire them up. For $40 bucks or so you will have lights that are bright and shine where you want them. Ariens should be ashamed of them selves for that light that they give us!


----------



## knu2xs

jcam32 said:


> So this morning I went out, keyed the thrower on, and it started right up on the first pull. As I keyed it on I heard it power up, almost a sound of priming a fuel pump, like you hear in your car. This definitely wasn't happening when I was trying to start it before. I'm 99.9% convinced that it was my fault completely for not having plugged the battery cable back in all the way.



Mine has made that zzzz.....zzzztt.....zzzz noise when keyed up every time since I got it.


My guess is if it doesn't make that noise, then it ain't a gonna start.......:wink2:


----------



## northeast

knu2xs said:


> Mine has made that zzzz.....zzzztt.....zzzz noise when keyed up every time since I got it.
> 
> 
> My guess is if it doesn't make that noise, then it ain't a gonna start.......:wink2:


Are these fuel injected?


----------



## jcam32

@northeast yes the new hyrdro pros only come with the EFI engine

what are your guys thoughts on adding a weight kit on the front? At the EOD and through super thick spots it chugged right through but did walk up. Wondering if a weight kit would prevent this?
@knu2xs I think you said you had put a weight kit on the front of your pro. How are you liking it? Does it help keep the bucket down?


----------



## knu2xs

jcam32 said:


> @*northeast* yes the new hyrdro pros only come with the EFI engine
> 
> what are your guys thoughts on adding a weight kit on the front? At the EOD and through super thick spots it chugged right through but did walk up. Wondering if a weight kit would prevent this?
> 
> @*knu2xs* I think you said you had put a weight kit on the front of your pro. How are you liking it? Does it help keep the bucket down?



Since I haven't used the Pro Hydro without a weight kit I can't say how much of a difference it makes. I do know that with my 2015 Platinum 24 SHO that it did help some, how much just depended on the conditions I was dealing with.


I'm going to hold off a little, maybe until next season, but I'll probably add another 10 lbs. to the Pro to help with the packed "open field" drifts I have to deal with.


----------



## jcam32

@knu2xs got it appreciate the response. I'm thinking of just throwing 10lbs on the front. It did want to lift at the EOD and also when doing the big drift/plow berm on my uphill sidewalk. Ive got one bum arm for a while from surgery so I cant be fighting to keep it down like I could if I had 2 healthy arms. I figure 10lbs wont have any negative effects on traction or anything, but will only have positive benefits and help keep it down easier. The only time it did lift was in 2-3 foot berms/drifts, so as long as it didn't *hurt* your normal performance, I'm gunna add some weight on the front.


----------



## jcam32

Figured out the picture function finally. Heres one doing the sidewalk. Thing seems to chuck the snow pretty good


----------



## knu2xs

jcam32 said:


> @*knu2xs* got it appreciate the response. I'm thinking of just throwing 10lbs on the front. It did want to lift at the EOD and also when doing the big drift/plow berm on my uphill sidewalk. Ive got one bum arm for a while from surgery so I cant be fighting to keep it down like I could if I had 2 healthy arms. I figure 10lbs wont have any negative effects on traction or anything, but will only have positive benefits and help keep it down easier. The only time it did lift was in 2-3 foot berms/drifts, so as long as it didn't *hurt* your normal performance, I'm gunna add some weight on the front.



Jcam, I can't see where adding 10 lbs. would cause any issues, in fact I'm not waiting until next year and will be looking into ordering another 10 lbs. for mine tonight. 


I've had to blow today, twice, just to keep the drifts down and if I wait more than 4-5 hours they are packed pretty good. I did it 4 hours ago and just walked the driveway and I can already walk up on them, which means my 6 a.m. session will be fun...........


The kicker here is that it hasn't snowed for about 2 weeks so I've been dealing with snow that has been waiting out in the fields for the right wind to come along and it has. On top of that it is supposed to snow a little tonight so that'll add a little more to the mix but I'm guessing that with warm temps coming I might get a break and have it crust over. I've found that the snow tends to "seal up" right around 35 degrees, give or take.......


----------



## northframingham

Just bought an Ariens 28" Hydro Pro #926053, looking forward to using it!

A nice upgrade from my 12 year old Ariens #926007 26" LE model with 9.5hp


----------



## russ01915

You will love this machine. You will never want for anything again. Powerful, agile, well balanced, autoturn, auto traction, throws snow far ,hydro is smooth, great layout of the control panel, easy to start, etc. What more is there to say? It's an awesome machine


----------



## jcam32

I agree with russ! You will be very happy with your machine. Limited use on mine but it powered through a big storm and multiple large driveways with 0 issues. Very happy with my purchase so far, and I researched ALOT between Simplicity, Ariens, and Honda before making my final decision


----------



## northframingham

northframingham said:


> Just bought an Ariens 28" Hydro Pro #926053, looking forward to using it!
> 
> A nice upgrade from my 12 year old Ariens #926007 26" LE model with 9.5hp


*I just ordered (2) 10lb weight kits, so 20lbs total.

I know a few people who have the same one and the weight kit supposedly really helps.*


----------



## knu2xs

northframingham said:


> *I just ordered (2) 10lb weight kits, so 20lbs total.*
> 
> *I know a few people who have the same one and the weight kit supposedly really helps.*



I ordered my 2nd ten pound weight the other day, so, when it arrives, I'll be running 20 lbs. myself. 


I've got at least 10 hours with 10 lbs. and feel that the additional 10 lbs. will help a lot when dealing with packed drifts.......


----------



## northframingham

knu2xs said:


> I ordered my 2nd ten pound weight the other day, so, when it arrives, I'll be running 20 lbs. myself.
> 
> 
> I've got at least 10 hours with 10 lbs. and feel that the additional 10 lbs. will help a lot when dealing with packed drifts.......


Question I have seen people mount the weights in two ways *#1)* "inside" above the auger and *#2)* "outside" on top, in front of the clearing tool.

Wouldn't inside, just leave an area for more snow/ice to build up? I know it looks cleaner mounted inside... But i am thinking outside, might be better.

Your input is appreciated.


----------



## DriverRider

Most will mount on top but it really does not matter. I have installed 21lbs on the housing of my Simplicity and is the easiest bang for your buck performance modification that can be done to a newer machine after main jet enlargement.


----------



## jcam32

DriverRider said:


> Most will mount on top but it really does not matter. I have installed 21lbs on the housing of my Simplicity and is the easiest bang for your buck performance modification that can be done to a newer machine after main jet enlargement.


With the 21lbs you have, is it one plate or two plates? If its two plates, do you just stack them right on top of each other on the outside of the bucket? I'm gunna order some weight for it today, even though it was 62* here somehow yesterday!


----------



## DriverRider

I went this route primarily because I did not know how much weight would be desired, I still might bang it up to 24-25lbs after more experience.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...discussion/122017-who-uses-front-weights.html

If I knew what weight would suffice from the outset steel plate would be my preferred method due to a lower profile.

Plate Weight Calculator - Portland Bolt


----------



## knu2xs

northframingham said:


> Question I have seen people mount the weights in two ways *#1)* "inside" above the auger and *#2)* "outside" on top, in front of the clearing tool.
> 
> Wouldn't inside, just leave an area for more snow/ice to build up? I know it looks cleaner mounted inside... But i am thinking outside, might be better.
> 
> Your input is appreciated.


 
I see your question has pretty much been answered but, for what its worth, I'll be mounting mine inside. 


No real reason why I'm going inside, as opposed to outside.......


----------



## knu2xs

knu2xs said:


> No real reason why I'm going inside, as opposed to outside.......



I just came in from a snow blowing "session" and found that there is a real reason why I put my weight on the inside of the Pro Hydro's auger housing.


On my 24 SHO I had it there so when moving it over to the 2018, 28 Pro Hydro, that's where I put it. I just noticed on the Pro Hydro that Ariens has a raised, glued on, medallion like logo on the outside of the housing right where a weight would go. This isn't a sticker, its probably 1/8" thick and bigger than a silver dollar.


I had seen this logo since I got the machine but never thought much about it, until the weight location question came up.........


----------



## northframingham

jcam32 said:


> He said he could do the $2600 in cash. I don't know if he will go much lower to $2500, but I'm still gunna try to get the best price on whatever machine I do end up picking. Ive bought other equipment there before so he works with me, but I don't know how much more he will be willing to move.


*$2600 with the EFI?

I bought a left over last year model "NEW" w/o EFI for $2099 and 48 months at 0% interest.
*


----------



## jcam32

northframingham said:


> *$2600 with the EFI?
> 
> I bought a left over last year model "NEW" w/o EFI for $2099 and 48 months at 0% interest.
> *


 
Yup, I did the EFI model


----------



## northframingham

northframingham said:


> *I just ordered (2) 10lb weight kits, so 20lbs total.
> 
> I know a few people who have the same one and the weight kit supposedly really helps.*


The weight kits came last night and I installed them, inside the bucket as recommended here and on the paperwork that came with it.

Kinda a pain in the azz to hold it in place (by myself) and install the bolts. (but it's done)

I am glad I bought them, but they ARE over priced! I got them for $52 *each* from JacksSmallEngines.


----------



## jburson250

northframingham said:


> Kinda a pain in the azz to hold it in place (by myself) and install the bolts. (but it's done)


I'll bet it was . . . especially two in one bucket. Too many movin' parts.

I installed one on each machine, but had a couple great helpers:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/IRWIN-QUICK-GRIP-12-in-Clamp/1000235515

Sprayed Fluid Film between the plates and buckets, too. Rust never sleeps!


----------



## jcam32

UPDATE. So I haven't had a use for the blower as snow has just been dustings. Went out today because of a supposed 8" on the way. Go key it on and NO POWER. Get the charger out, and the charger has the "green" light indicating its fully charged. Dig a little deeper and see that the wires backed right out of the connector. I shoved them back in and they seemed to stay put. Re connected the plug and it fired off with one nice easy pull.

So my question is should i throw some electrical tape on there? New connector? or finish this storm and then contact my dealer. Not a HUGE deal but a bit of an annoyance. Don't want that to fail during a storm. Thoughts?

Oh and the picture i attached is after I shoved the wires back in. The red and black wire both came completely out from the top.


----------



## tadawson

That connector has a latch, so my guess is that whoever assembled it did not push it together all the way, and the latch did not set. My take is do nothing unless it happens again - those latches typically work quite well.

You can tug on the connector body (NOT the wires!) to make sure.

- Tim


----------



## Town

jcam32 said:


> ... Dig a little deeper and see that the wires backed right out of the connector. I shoved them back in and they seemed to stay put. Re connected the plug and it fired off with one nice easy pull.
> 
> So my question is should i throw some electrical tape on there? New connector? or finish this storm and then contact my dealer. Not a HUGE deal but a bit of an annoyance. ..
> 
> Oh and the picture i attached is after I shoved the wires back in. The red and black wire both came completely out from the top.


Finish the storm.

Those type of connectors usually have a small plastic tab on the inside that keeps each connector fixed in the housing. The internal tab for the black and red wires must have broken so you need to replace that half of the connector or tape the wires so they cannot be pushed/pulled out again.


----------



## tadawson

Or, again, assembly error . . . If the connector is truly broken, have Arien's fix it . . . 

If anything pulls apart easily or without releasing the latch, they owe you a repair . . . (with any luck, the loose wire is on the battery end, and they can just swap the battery). 

- Tim


----------



## tadawson

Actually, the only plastic (maybe nylon . . . ) latch in those is the latch on the body. The pins have a couple of metal legs that snap into a recess in the interior of the connector body, and are quite hard to break (but easy to fail to seat on assembly). 

https://www.molex.com/mx_upload/family/mlx/MLX_crimp_terminal_socket-_smi.jpg
https://www.molex.com/mx_upload/family/mlx/MLX_split_pin_crimp-terminal_smi.jpg

Give everything a gentle tug, and if anything comes apart, Arien's owes you a repair, or (if you are luck, and the problem is battery side) a new battery. It's also possible that some goof really hauled on the wires when the dealer first charged it, not knowing how the latch worked. 

- Tim


----------



## jcam32

thanks guys. Ill get through the storm and take it from there. The connector itself connects and latches, the red and black wire actually fell right out of the connector. I pushed them back in and took the picture after the fact lol. So like you said it failed to seat, or it was yanked on too hard when they put it together. Now it makes sense why I had trouble starting the first time I went to use it. The Wires must not have been all the way into the connector. Now at least Ill know what to look for if it gives me any grief in the morning lol


----------



## jcam32

With the big storm coming and only using the blower twice so far, I figured earlier today was a great time to change the oil. Went with mobil one 5w30. The oil coming out looked good with maybe a metal speck here or there, but I was looking HARD for anything. 

Put a quart and a little more in. The dip stick is kinda crappy with just two holes, a top and a bottom. The manual says it takes 1.123 Liters and to keep it above the fill line, but there isn't a fill line. Guessing to keep it above the bottom hole and below the top hole? 

Tomorrow morning I'm getting up at 4 to go do my fathers driveway so he can get to work, and after tomorrow Id say I put the blower through its paces! Might do a small write up for future buyers to look at who were in the same spot as me. Thanks for all the help guys and good luck with the storm! :snowing:


----------



## Town

Yes, keep the oil level at or just below the top hole, measured with the dip stick cap fully seated.


----------



## nastorino

jburson250 said:


> I'll bet it was . . . especially two in one bucket. Too many movin' parts.
> 
> 
> 
> I installed one on each machine, but had a couple great helpers:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/IRWIN-QUICK-GRIP-12-in-Clamp/1000235515
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Fluid Film between the plates and buckets, too. Rust never sleeps!




I also added the double plates to my bucket but i went one step farther to protect the paint. I grabbed some 1/8” thick, 4” wide by 36” long rubber that was 50A. I traced it out using a weight and then popped two bolt holes. Slide it onto the threads, threw on a weight, threw on another piece of rubber and my second weight. I did this to eliminate any potential rattle or metal contact that will wear through the paint and cause a rust point. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*chains=max traction*



AriensHydroPro28* said:


> That's a great picture of that long driveway. I installed V-chains on mine and they ride on top of the knobs. I used it last week for about 40 minutes and they are still above all the knobs and provides amazing traction, literately ZERO slip. I don't see how a tracked machine can match a 2 spaced V- chained machine in pure traction. I wouldn't use a snowblower without chains, at least where I'm located.*


So true, wheels+chains gives you the best traction possible. Especially Chains with studs.


----------

